# home affairs endorsement



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

Can the forum enlighten me on the meaning of the term "home affairs endorsement". Purposed to apply for spousal visa (my partner) and amongst the list of required items is an endorsement from home affairs.

thanks


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Was going through the list of requirements on VFS website and could not find anything relating Home Affairs Endorsement, the only requirements I see are these. But there is a ridiculous statement " Financial assurance of R8 50000 per person per month "

In respect of a Relative’s Visa Renewal (Permanent homosexual/ heterosexual relationship)

Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs. 
Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic 
The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa. 
A yellow fever vaccination certificate if that person travelled or intends travelling from or transiting through a yellow fever endemic area: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required where that person travelled or intends travelling in direct transit through such area) 
Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa but from the Republic) 
A medical report not older than 6 months 
A radiological report. Provided that a radiological report shall not be required in respect of children under the age of 12 years or pregnant women; 
Marriage certificate or in the case of a foreign spousal relationship, proof of official recognition thereof issued by the authorities of the foreign country of the applicant (where applicable). 
The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship. 
Divorce decree, where applicable. 
Court order granting full or specific parental responsibilities and rights, where applicable. 
Death certificate, in respect of late spouse, where applicable. 
Written consent from both parents and full parental responsibilities, where applicable. 
Proof of adoption where applicable. 
Legal separation order, where applicable. 
Proof of kinship, within the second step, between the applicant and the citizen or permanent resident in the form of- 
a.unabridged birth certificate; and
b.Where necessary, paternity test results.
The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per person per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the Gazette, to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not older than three months at the time of application. (Provided that the financial assurance shall not be required where the South African citizen or permanent resident is a dependent child). 
Notarial agreement signed by both parties attesting that the permanent relationship has existed for at least two years before the date of application for a visa and that the relationship still exists to the exclusion of any other person in terms of regulation 3(2)(a)(i) 
Notarial agreement signed by both parties attesting that neither of the parties is a spouse in an existing marriage or a permanent homosexual or heterosexual relationship in terms of regulation 3(2)(a)(ii) 
Affidavit on Part A of Form 12 confirming the continued existence of the relationship in terms of regulation 3(2)(b) 
Official documents that prove the dissolution of such marriage either by divorce or the death of the other spouse in terms of regulation 3(2)(c) 
Documentation to prove the financial support to each other and the extent to which the related responsibilities are shared by the applicant and his or her spouse in terms of regulation 3(2)(d) 
Financial assurance of R8 50000 per person per month to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not older than three months at the time of application in terms of regulation 17(2) 
Proof of payment of the applicable fee 
In addition to the above requirements, in case of a relationship concluded between two foreigners in a foreign country:

Official recognition of the relationship issued by the relevant authorities of the country concerned in terms of regulation 3(2)(e); if available


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Zizebra,

Financial assurance amount is not R 850000, its R8500 per month.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Spiggles said:


> Hi Zizebra,
> 
> Financial assurance amount is not R 850000, its R8500 per month.


aaagh. Noted. I was worried that DHA and VFS only employs Millionaires such that they think everyone earns a million a month


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

zizebra said:


> aaagh. Noted. I was worried that DHA and VFS only employs Millionaires such that they think everyone earns a million a month


NO, don't worry 
Good Luck!


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Can someone please help me understand what "documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship." Means? I have a notarised document but i know i need to provide a shared bill. My bf owns and i live with him, and joint bank accounts are not allowed under FICA. What alternative documents can i submit? Does anyone know of any stores etc that allow joint accounts? 

I want to apply under sec 11 (6).

Thanks


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

utility bills, a bond registration ( if applicable) , and both of your bank statement


----------

